# nic or part p



## hodaire (Apr 29, 2009)

if i join the nic does it allow me to sign off work in domestic properties or do i need to join a part p scheme as well.

can anyone give me a rough idea how much nic or part p costs to join and how much to stay in per year


----------



## Docara (May 6, 2009)

Hi Hodaire,

Search for Part 'P' under the 'Office of the Deputy Prime Minister' ODP

The NICEIC (wankers!!!!) are just one of the bodies who run a competant persons scheme. They have the highest profile because of the amount of mo ney they pump into advertising (IMO Mr Lawyer)
ELECSA, BSI, NAPIT and ECA are the others and I have heard REALLY good things about ELECSA. It costs about £400 a year and anothe £400 ish for an assesment. Get yourself a Meggar 1552 tester they are brilliant £550

You need to have £2M public liability insurance copies of the latest Regs, On Site Guide, a warranty procedure for customers and calibration certificates for your test equipment (Oh and a couple of properties for the inspector to assess)

It is much easier whilst you are starting out in your own business to pay £150 to your local building control who will give your first fix a quick once over and check your electrical installation certificate

Regards
Matt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Minor threadjack... In the UK, you basically have a choice of private companies that you can pick from to get your "licensing" from? If that's the case, that's awesome. The less the government sticks their nose into things, the better.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

how many pounds is a piece-of-eight going for these days ?


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Minor threadjack... In the UK, you basically have a choice of private companies that you can pick from to get your "licensing" from? If that's the case, that's awesome. The less the government sticks their nose into things, the better.


yup, that about sums it up nicely.
You pays your money and gets your choice.

I sign off all my own work and inspect for others work as well. We do not have a licence system as such. Just a few 'schemes'. I get checked once a year [twice yearly if I fail] seems to work well for us honest traders/contractors; but there will always be the cowboys


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Trimmix

Just finished of a job done by some NIC bloke. Certs issued and all tickity boo - except, most of the circuits didn't work correctly and the emergency lighting would not charge. From the state of the certification I think he had used it to wrap his fish and chip lunch. Sometimes the paperwork is just a joke

Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

frank said:


> Trimmix
> 
> Just finished of a job done by some NIC bloke. Certs issued and all tickity boo - except, most of the circuits didn't work correctly and the emergency lighting would not charge. From the state of the certification I think he had used it to wrap his fish and chip lunch. Sometimes the paperwork is just a joke
> 
> Frank


Just been asked 'on a recommendation' to do a visual on a property that a chap is buying. He lives 300 miles away and wants a bit of an idea as to what state it is in. Arranged a time and date with vendors agents and then.....this a.m. I get a phone call from the agents " the vendor is getting an Inspection done by their own sparks ". Now here is the amusing bit; on their website it shows pics of the property 'fully refurbished'. Wall mounted plasmas all over the shop, new kitchen and wetroom. *BUT* they have not had *ANY *electrical work done!!! CAn you smell the fish from there??? Buyer contacts me to apologise and mentions that he is actually a Chartered Surveyor and wants me to give the paperwork the once over for him . He also wondered about the Part Ps but is going to leave it until he sees me in person:whistling2:. he feels that there may be 'an issue'

I can't wait to see the paperwork that they give him, I will report back.

Oh just remembered...checked a previous cert for a client

Ze infinity
Ip infinity
Main Fuse......YES
Water / Gas...lokks ok [guy couldn't even spell 'look' correctly

...............and I am expected to go on a bl00dy course:laughing:


----------

